# Please check on my Peptide Protocol.



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Don't usually have much look in response to my threads, but hope to get a few more to this one.

I will be starting my research middle of May.

No AAS as will be trying for a baby this summer. I have been reading on peptides and have come up with the following protocol.

Goals are to maintain muscle whilst cutting for roughly 3 months. Diet is in check, cardio starting off at 4/5 days per week fasted.

Peptide protocol.

GHRP-2 - 2 x 100mcg per day (Morning, Pre-workout)

IPAMORELIN - 1 x 100mcg (before bed)

CJC-1293 MOD GRF (1-29) - 3 x 100mcg (Morning, Pre-workout and Bed Time)

HGH FRAG - 2 x 250mcg (before fasted Cardio and Bed Time)

Clenbuterol, then ECA in-between breaks from clen.

How does the above look for someone looking to maintain muscle/lose fat mass while dieting. Reason for GHRP-2 twice a day then Ipam before bed, is I have read GHRP-2 to be a little more potent than ipam, but ipam gives great sleep.

Please critique.

Thanks


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

drop the fragment and you have a solid plan (use the frag if free). buy some extra ipamorelin to run it at a higher dose(s) as fitting to your goals. best of luck


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

956Vette said:


> drop the fragment and you have a solid plan (use the frag if free). buy some extra ipamorelin to run it at a higher dose(s) as fitting to your goals. best of luck


Your the 2nd person who said drop frag, are the results just not worth it?


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> Your the 2nd person who said drop frag, are the results just not worth it?


not only are the results from frag inconclusive, a lot of the fragment peptides are the market are cheap/impure - better off without it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The protocol looks solid personally I would stick with GHRP 2 less complicated but that's personal choice nothing wrong with what your doing...

The Frag is useful but the dose you are using needs to be doubled really to start seeing anything, so 1000mcg per day split at 250mcg x 4 per day.....

The thing is I would not do this as you are but that is not to say it won't work and work well in fact I think it will....


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> The protocol looks solid personally I would stick with GHRP 2 less complicated but that's personal choice nothing wrong with what your doing...
> 
> The Frag is useful but the dose you are using needs to be doubled really to start seeing anything, so 1000mcg per day split at 250mcg x 4 per day.....
> 
> The thing is I would not do this as you are but that is not to say it won't work and work well in fact I think it will....


Thanks for your valued response.

Frag at the doses you suggested would become expensive, maybe if i cant run the frah at higher doses i dnt run it at all, maybe i can subsitute it with something else.

Maybe LR3?

Main goal is muscle retension whilst i put all my efforts in to cardio, diet and training.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

So, do you think Frag is worthless and running clen, eca and T3 cycled would be more better?

Say I drop the frag, would IGF DES or another Shot of CJC/GHRP during the day (total 4 x a day) be better for maintaing muscle, and anti catabolism?


----------

